# 1979 Strat $1350 Gatineau



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

kinda ugly, but probably a steal these days..


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I have the same, very heavy. Mine is like new with original case


----------



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

I’m interested but I don’t know how to spot fakes or major modifications in an old strat. As expected, this serial isn’t in fender database. Any telltale signs from the pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whammer Jammer (Sep 7, 2019)

Hardtail, very cool. I'm a sucker for big head Strats and bullet truss rods anyway but that's nice.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Marion said:


> I’m interested but I don’t know how to spot fakes or major modifications in an old strat. As expected, this serial isn’t in fender database. Any telltale signs from the pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no reason to fake a 1979 strat IMO


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Marion said:


> I’m interested but I don’t know how to spot fakes or major modifications in an old strat. As expected, this serial isn’t in fender database. Any telltale signs from the pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No red flags other than possible body refin. Everything else looks good.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Marion said:


> As expected, this serial isn’t in fender database.


Starting in the late seventies, Fender serial numbers started to contain information. For example this one is S9xxxxx where the S stands for 'seventies' (then E for eighties, N for nineties, Z for zeroes) and the 9 stands for 9... so seventy-nine. 

Same thing with amps, starting around '76, serials started to be A (or in a few cases B or F) then a digit which represented the year. So an A7xxxxx serial would be an amp from 1977.

None of this is valid before 1976, and for the amps it ended around 1981 or 1982.


----------



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the tips/info. I contacted the seller but hasn’t received a response. I actually don’t like the looks so much and 70s strat, according to popular belief, are least desirable so I’m still contemplating about it. I’ve been looking for a birthday year guitar for a while and older guitars are starting to become unobtanium these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

The price is right, in my opinion. I'd go for it if I was close by, even though I have no desire for another Strat.


----------



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

Seller wants to turn it to a bidding war. He already has a buyer at full asking price but is still entertaining better offers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

If you want a birthday year guitar you better pull the neck off and find a date stamp. That serial does not mean it is a 79. I had an s8 tele with 1982 date stamps on neck pocket and neck


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Marion said:


> Seller wants to turn it to a bidding war. He already has a buyer at full asking price but is still entertaining better offers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seller doesn't warrant a response then IMO. Either sell at ask or repost with a new price but kijiji is not an auction site. I'd lose all interest at that point.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I see few of these Strat at more than $2.5K


----------



## alphasports (Jul 14, 2008)

In my experience, and I've done a gazillion kijiji deals, the "good" thing with Kijiij or other used sites is the instant there's a "glitch" in a transaction, of any kind, it's more often than not an indication that there's trouble ahead; I always walk away right there. There's tons of great sellers and great deals (and in my experience you'll sense those in a heartbeat too), just keep shopping especially if you don't really like this one anyway. Sorry but refusing to sell for full-ask is a BS move.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

alphasports said:


> In my experience, and I've done a gazillion kijiji deals, the "good" thing with Kijiij or other used sites is the instant there's a "glitch" in a transaction, of any kind, it's more often than not an indication that there's trouble ahead; I always walk away right there. There's tons of great sellers and great deals (and in my experience you'll sense those in a heartbeat too), just keep shopping especially if you don't really like this one anyway. Sorry but refusing to sell for full-ask is a BS move.


100% right. I lost $200 because I don't do that. I'm very honest, some people are not


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I sold one for 1k. Super heavy. Even with some new pickups, I couldn't bond with it. The travel STROBELCASTER I have has superior tones.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's gone. @Marion Did you pull the trigger on this?? I like 70s Fender. I am in a minority it seems, but they appeal to me.


----------



## Marion (Mar 29, 2016)

Verne said:


> It's gone. @Marion Did you pull the trigger on this?? I like 70s Fender. I am in a minority it seems, but they appeal to me.


No. I was turned off with the bidding war. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd dip into the vault if a '73 Deluxe Tele popped up here.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a '78 (nominally - I acquired it used in 1980), so I keep an eye on values. That was a low asking price for modern times, but for $1350 you could probably get a much better guitar. If the year of manufacture is important to you, then that was probably a very good deal.


----------

